# JD model info. 827e?



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello, new to the forums here but it seems to be the best source of info I've seen on line. I'm looking for a used blower and it seems there are a lot of JDs In the area. There is a nice TRS 27 for 400 but I've read they are problematic. Also an 828d in great shape for 800 but that price seemed steep. I also saw a newer 827e (supposedly 2 years old), but am curious to know the make and spec. It has an MO serial number so does that confirm it is an ariens build? Also the only spec I found says 35 foot throw and 185 pounds which seemed somewhat light when comparing to similar sized models.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You definitely dont want the TRS! 
they were very bad:

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page11.html#question3

(scroll past the Cub Cadet section)

The 828d and the 827e are probably fairly recent, made by Briggs & Stratton..but without serial numbers there is no way to know how old they are..John Deere model year data is hard to come by..

Be aware that JD snowblowers are no longer being made..the last model year was 2012, which were snowblowers that came out in the Autumn of 2011..which was four years ago. So we immediately know the "2 years old" claim is not true! 

Scot


----------



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for confirming my suspicions! I will keep looking and maybe fund out if I can get the 828 for less.


----------



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Note - that link was extremely thorough and helpful. Many thanks, much appreciated!


----------

